# Transfer time of resale contract



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

I bought a resale contract through one of the trusted resale brokers listed on wmowners.com, Michael Dosh of Best Timeshare, on July 14 and the request was made to Worldmark on the same day.  DocuSign was received on August 19.  I received snail mail from Worldmark on August 29 and I got my account set up the same day.  It took a total of 6 weeks and 4 days from start to finish.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Aug 30, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I bought a resale contract through one of the trusted resale brokers listed on wmowners.com, Michael Dosh of Best Timeshare, on July 14 and the request was made to Worldmark on the same day.  DocuSign was received on August 19.  I received snail mail from Worldmark on August 29 and I got my account set up the same day.  It took a total of 6 weeks and 4 days from start to finish.


Great news.  I bought a resale contract about two weeks after you so hopeful to be on a similar timeline.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 30, 2022)

BTW, when I tried to setup the account online yesterday, I was unable to do so successfully and had to make a phone call to an agent to complete the "activation".  There was no wait time when I called twice yesterday.  An agent had to update 3 systems with my email address in order to complete the activation.  My second call was to clarify the policy on duplication reservations.


----------



## kozykritter (Aug 30, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Great news.  I bought a resale contract about two weeks after you so hopeful to be on a similar timeline.


Glad you got it done before your August 31st expiration!


----------



## jrb916 (Aug 30, 2022)

Enjoy your new WM account!!


----------



## kozykritter (Sep 7, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Great news.  I bought a resale contract about two weeks after you so hopeful to be on a similar timeline.


You might want to temper your expectations so you aren't disappointed. My friend VacationForever had credits expiring about a week after they did the DocuSign so they received special 5 day processing. My experience below is likely more typical of the current processing speed.

Transfer request made 7/5, DocuSign 8/16 (three days before VF did theirs), transfer completed three weeks later on 9/6. Total transfer time was exactly 9 weeks, in line with the 9-10 week range my reseller said it was taking right now. Still better than the 3+ months it was taking not too long ago!


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 7, 2022)

I'm sure this is the more likely outcome.  I'm in no hurry since I bought a stripped contract.


----------



## kozykritter (Sep 7, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> I'm sure this is the more likely outcome.  I'm in no hurry since I bought a stripped contract.


Yes, same here so happy that they sped VF's contract along first.


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Sep 7, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> I'm sure this is the more likely outcome.  I'm in no hurry since I bought a stripped contract.


We’re in the process of a transfer also. Transfer request was submitted to WM on 8/19/22. I’ll try to remember to post an update once the transfer has been completed.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 16, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Great news.  I bought a resale contract about two weeks after you so hopeful to be on a similar timeline.


Just got my DocuSign from WM today 9/16.  Making progress =)


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 16, 2022)

My friend just bought a resale contract 2 weeks ago and he is anxious.  I told him 6 weeks for DocuSign to be emailed to him.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 19, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Just got my DocuSign from WM today 9/16.  Making progress =)


I sent my sales agreement 7/25.  Six weeks should be about right.


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Sep 22, 2022)

MCLRenoNV said:


> We’re in the process of a transfer also. Transfer request was submitted to WM on 8/19/22. I’ll try to remember to post an update once the transfer has been completed.


We received our DocuSign today, 9/22/22. About 5 weeks from the date the Transfer request was submitted. The docs state up to another 30 days for the records to be updated, but the DocuSign came faster than we anticipated!


----------



## ConejoRed (Sep 22, 2022)

Submitted our Docusign earlier this week (received 9/1, but we were out of the country).  We were told about 30 days to finalize as well so we will see.  The contract is for 15,000 credits a year awarded each February and has 30,000 unused points from previous years (assuming from 2021 and 2022).  What would be the deadline for using the 2021 credits?  Just trying to figure out our options since we already have our vacations for 2022 scheduled through the end of the year.  Can they be deposited to Interval (already have plenty of points in RCI from our HGVC units) and what would the deadline be to do that?  We are new to Worldmark (purchased mainly for the West Coast Resorts) so wasn't sure if they will expire on the annual billing date or the end of the calendar year etc.  Details of the contract below are in case it is helpful:





Thanks!!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 22, 2022)

The 2021 Feb credits have an expiration of end of Feb of 2023.  You may make a reservation before end of Feb 2023 for a reservation up until end Feb 2024.  Be careful if you need to modify, i.e. cancel that reservation after Feb 2023.  You will need to make another reservation at the same time when you cancel that reservation, otherwise you will lose the points.

You can deposit into II, based on points chart, to extend 2 years of use beyond Feb 2023.


----------



## kozykritter (Sep 22, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> The 2021 Feb credits have an expiration of end of Feb of 2023.  You may make a reservation before end of Feb 2023 for a reservation up until end Feb 2024.  Be careful if you need to modify, i.e. cancel that reservation after Feb 2023.  You will need to make another reservation at the same time when you cancel that reservation, otherwise you will lose the points.
> 
> You can deposit into II, based on points chart, to extend 2 years of use beyond Feb 2023.


I believe you could make a 13-month reservation for your 2021 credits by the end of February 2023 which means through end of March 2024.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 22, 2022)

Just be sure if you do need to change or cancel that reservation to call in, and have THEM do it for you. If you do it, the points will disappear, and you'll have nothing.

Dave


----------



## joyjoy617 (Sep 24, 2022)

MCLRenoNV said:


> We received our DocuSign today, 9/22/22. About 5 weeks from the date the Transfer request was submitted. The docs state up to another 30 days for the records to be updated, but the DocuSign came faster than we anticipated!


Do you know how the owner sent the transfer request? Is it just an email or forms


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Sep 26, 2022)

joyjoy617 said:


> Do you know how the owner sent the transfer request? Is it just an email or forms


We purchased through a resale broker. I believe they were emailed but I’m not 100% sure.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Sep 28, 2022)

joyjoy617 said:


> Do you know how the owner sent the transfer request? Is it just an email or forms


DocuSign is an online document program.  They email you a link to you document.  I was told that after you sign electronically they will send you information via mail a few weeks after you sign.  I'm at this stage  - waiting for the mail verification from WorldMark to arrive.


----------



## joyjoy617 (Oct 9, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> DocuSign is an online document program.  They email you a link to you document.  I was told that after you sign electronically they will send you information via mail a few weeks after you sign.  I'm at this stage  - waiting for the mail verification from WorldMark to arrive.


Owner called the title company. Verified that the request was received with payment 9/20 but still waiting for the docusign still seems like it’s taking about 4-6 weeks for the docusign to come in I’m only 2 weeks in but it feels like forever. Docusign plus more wait. How long did you wait for the docusign?


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 9, 2022)

joyjoy617 said:


> Owner called the title company. Verified that the request was received with payment 9/20 but still waiting for the docusign still seems like it’s taking about 4-6 weeks for the docusign to come in I’m only 2 weeks in but it feels like forever. Docusign plus more wait. How long did you wait for the docusign?


People have been averaging 5 weeks to get DocuSign, then another 3 weeks after to get account changed.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Oct 9, 2022)

joyjoy617 said:


> Owner called the title company. Verified that the request was received with payment 9/20 but still waiting for the docusign still seems like it’s taking about 4-6 weeks for the docusign to come in I’m only 2 weeks in but it feels like forever. Docusign plus more wait. How long did you wait for the docusign?


On 7/25 the transfer requst was sent to WM title services.  I got my docusign on 9/16.  My agent said it takes 4-8 weeks and it did come in that time frame. It goes to the buyer after the seller has completed thier docusign portion.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 9, 2022)

My friend sent in the necessary purchase paperwork to the broker on August 2 and he is still waiting for his Docusign.  I told him 6 weeks but sounds like it may be 7 weeks.  He is going to start checking his spam mail next week to make sure it does not end up there.  He is anxious.


----------



## armrecsys (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi with all of this said.Can   any one   tell us why so long.
Most Of all the process is electronically done. 
No one gets payed until the purchase is complete.
You would think that the process would transfer much faster.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 9, 2022)

armrecsys said:


> Hi with all of this said.Can   any one   tell us why so all.



What?


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> What?


I think they meant why so long, as in how long the process takes.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2022)

kozykritter said:


> I think they meant why so long, as in how long the process takes.



Ok, thank you.  I couldn't make those words mean anything. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 10, 2022)

armrecsys said:


> Hi with all of this said.Can   any one   tell us why so long.
> Most Of all the process is electronically done.
> No one gets payed until the purchase is complete.
> You would think that the process would transfer much faster.


Wyndham doesn't get paid for a resale except for the $299 transfer fees which are paid when the broker or seller sends in the request.  There is no incentive to work faster.  Wyndham continues to collect monthly dues from owner/seller until the contract transfers.


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Oct 26, 2022)

MCLRenoNV said:


> We received our DocuSign today, 9/22/22. About 5 weeks from the date the Transfer request was submitted. The docs state up to another 30 days for the records to be updated, but the DocuSign came faster than we anticipated!


After signing the DocuSign transfer docs on 9/22, we were told it would take up to 30 days to finalize the transfer. We still haven’t received snail mail confirmation. I called WorldMark this AM (no wait) and they confirmed the account was in our names as of 10/20. They helped me set up the online account. So we’re now good to go 10 weeks after our broker submitted the request to WM.


----------



## kozykritter (Oct 26, 2022)

MCLRenoNV said:


> After signing the DocuSign transfer docs on 9/22, we were told it would take up to 30 days to finalize the transfer. We still haven’t received snail mail confirmation. I called WorldMark this AM (no wait) and they confirmed the account was in our names as of 10/20. They helped me set up the online account. So we’re now good to go 10 weeks after our broker submitted the request to WM.


Congrats! In my case the snail mail letter showed up about 3 weeks after my broker notified me the change of names was complete/I set up my online account. I can't imagine what takes them so long!


----------



## Huskerpaul (Oct 27, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> Just got my DocuSign from WM today 9/16.  Making progress =)



The ebay seller Timesharediscounts' closing agent emailed to tell me the account was active on 10/21 while I was traveling.  Still nothing via USPS.

Somewhat disturbingly, I found that the prior owner's credit card information was still saved to the account!  So if you just bought an account you may want to check that and if you are selling make sure to delete all credit cards before transfer is complete.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 27, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> The ebay seller Timesharediscounts' closing agent emailed to tell me the account was active on 10/21 while I was traveling.  Still nothing via USPS.
> 
> Somewhat disturbingly, I found that the prior owner's credit card information was still saved to the account!  So if you just bought an account you may want to check that and if you are selling make sure to delete all credit cards before transfer is complete.


Yeah, I had 3 credit card numbers from prior owner saved in the account!


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Oct 28, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> Yeah, I had 3 credit card numbers from prior owner saved in the account!


I didn’t see any credit card numbers in mine so they must have cleared them out before the transfer.


----------



## VacationForever (Oct 28, 2022)

When I sold my WM back in 2016, I deleted stored credit card information before I sent in request to transfer the contract.  Thereafter, I manually paid the quarterly dues until it transferred.  I think we should remember to do this step before we sell our contracts.


----------



## ron.manuel (Nov 2, 2022)

VacationForever said:


> I bought a resale contract through one of the trusted resale brokers listed on wmowners.com, Michael Dosh of Best Timeshare, on July 14 and the request was made to Worldmark on the same day.  DocuSign was received on August 19.  I received snail mail from Worldmark on August 29 and I got my account set up the same day.  It took a total of 6 weeks and 4 days from start to finish.


Consider yourself lucky.  I'm at 13 weeks and still waiting.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 2, 2022)

My friend whom I help with purchase of a resale contract put in a transfer request through the broker on August 2.  The seller just got the DocuSign doc on Oct 28.  It was routed to him, i.e. the buyer on Nov 1 and he just signed and submitted the same day.  So it has been 3 months and hopefully the transfer is completed within the next 4 weeks.


----------



## MCLRenoNV (Nov 3, 2022)

ron.manuel said:


> Consider yourself lucky.  I'm at 13 weeks and still waiting.


I would suggest calling WorldMark if it has been 30 days from the date you signed the DocuSign docs (hopefully you have made it that far in 13 weeks). I called around 5 weeks later and was told it had transferred to my name about a week prior to my call. I still have not received a snail mail verification letter but I do have login access to our account. Just make sure you have the account number you purchased handy when you call. FYI- I called at 6:30 AM and there was no wait.


----------



## ron.manuel (Nov 3, 2022)

Thanks for the advice.  I’m at 7 weeks since Docusign.


----------



## ron.manuel (Nov 3, 2022)

MCLRenoNV said:


> I would suggest calling WorldMark if it has been 30 days from the date you signed the DocuSign docs (hopefully you have made it that far in 13 weeks). I called around 5 weeks later and was told it had transferred to my name about a week prior to my call. I still have not received a snail mail verification letter but I do have login access to our account. Just make sure you have the account number you purchased handy when you call. FYI- I called at 6:30 AM and there was no wait.


I called title services and learned up to 6 weeks after Docusign is normal.  They’ll investigate why mine isn’t done after 7.


----------



## Huskerpaul (Nov 7, 2022)

Ooops


----------



## Huskerpaul (Nov 7, 2022)

Huskerpaul said:


> The ebay seller Timesharediscounts' closing agent emailed to tell me the account was active on 10/21 while I was traveling.  Still nothing via USPS.



The official letter finally came today 11/7 in the mail.


----------



## armrecsys (Dec 17, 2022)

Hi it has been 4 weeks now, still Waiting.
I called the resort , and told me if we had purchase the unit from them . It wild have taken two weeks .


----------

